# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  for all you ronnie coleman doubters! "pics"

## bigkev

is there any doubt that this man is not the best body builder on the planet? pulease....

----------


## bigkev

he has a huge waste? i guess that pictures can be taken at the wrong(or right) time huh.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Like to see a front profile of his stomach on the first pic. BLOAT. Second pic looks damn good. No doubt, he's got muscle over muscle. Ever see his ass in the off season! KAAPOW! Sorry Kev, still not convinced. Not balanced enough for my taste. Might have a different opinion if I was closer to Pro BB size and shape like you are though.

----------


## bigkev

just refuse to accept the truth huh BRM? tsk, tsk, tsk... :Don't know:

----------


## Shredz

wow...okay kev i am impressed...but i am sure there are some great pics of other pros who look even better.

----------


## bigkev

shredz, you been talkin' to the big red machine?

----------


## silverfox

I just watch his trianing video, UN F^&King real! He trains harder and heavier than anyone i have seen. He out trains the rest!

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *shredz, you been talkin' to the big red machine?*


Us Canadians gotta stick together. As for you Eye Candy, your citizenship has been revoked! :Wink:

----------


## silverfox

How about Claude Groulx, he got overlooked big time at O, should have been Top 10.

----------


## maxthecat

That man is a FREAK............... sorry that's not a man, he is no longer human  :Strong Smiley:  
max

----------


## Mallet

Nice back! but where's the christmas tree?

I think he's still top notch, but the gh kits are playing havick on the abdomin!

Best arm's in the sport too! 

But weider doesn't back loser's either!

 :Don't know:

----------


## Mighty Joe

Ronnie has taken BB to a whole new level PERIOD!

MJ

----------


## Capital X

For all you doubters, when Ronnie first became MR O everyone jumped on the wagon. He took size to another level before any of the other guys had the balls to do so. Now you start to doubt that he is still the man. I saw Ronnie at last years Arnold (He was able to come in lighter) he looked amazing. When he comes in good shape again this year will the doubters come back to his side? Either you are there or you aren't. 

BigKev, I am with you, Ronnie looks amazing.

Capital X

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

I don't mean to doubt you guys. Ronnie is the man. He's Mr. O, but I wouldn't say he was the one who took the sport to the super freak level that it's at. Lee Haney was the original super freak, followed by Dorian Yates. Remember the criticism that they got from all of the folks that were more into the traditional look. Especially Yates. If you took all of the criticism articles from the last 6 or 7 years written about Yates and held them up to todays articles about Coleman. They would mirror each other. Don't get me wrong; I completely respect the accomplishments of Coleman. He's attained a level of size and muscularity that others could only dream of. And really, I believe that even if guys like Dexter Jackson tried to obtain that look, they wouldn't be able to. I'm still just one of several guys who still believes in the more traditional look.

----------


## ravaz

I would like to see a pic of Ronnie before he won his first Olympia, can you post one of those? Just curious to see what he looked like before he won it. Thanks.

----------


## mando

hi everyone ! new here ! some amazing pics of big ron , met the man once HUGE,HUGE ! ....once had a chat with j.d dawodu about ronnie.....even he was amazed by rons size!...and j.d is one big boy!....respect where its due!

----------


## HARDCORE

Pictures speak a thousand words.......http://www.musculardevelopment.com/new/mro.html

----------


## BigPoppaV

Ronnie looks like shit compared to Cutler, Jay definetly deserved to win, he was in a completely different league then Ronnie, he was cut and big, he had amazing seperation , Ronnie just looked like a fat bloated bodybuilder that's 2 months out from the contest.

----------


## bigkev

jay cutler is in second place because that is where he belongs. obviously you guys have no contest experiance what so ever. ronnie was fat? jay had absolutely no cuts in his lower back, in fact, he had small fat rolls. his ass was perfectly smooth. come on fellas! here is a pic of ronnie at the 2001 mr O hitting an ab shot. get with the program! :Don't know:

----------


## Naturally Anabolic



----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by HARDCORE_ 
> *Pictures speak a thousand words.......http://www.musculardevelopment.com/new/mro.html*



is this the best arguement you can find? its the worst pic they could find! and the best one they could find of jay! oh, did i mention that jay now writes a column for muscular development(the mag that the link is to) called"a cut above"? of course they are promoting him!.you want to see ronnies abs? look at the pic above. jay was a cut above the rest of the feild, but above ronnie? not a chance!

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

Gotta disagree on his butt being smooth

----------


## bigkev

this is war!

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

*mans the battle stations*  :Wink:  come on kev hit me with your best shot! 

his abs honestly don't look that great if you look at them here

----------


## Naturally Anabolic



----------


## Naturally Anabolic



----------


## Naturally Anabolic



----------


## bigkev

i will concede that jays abs where slightly tighter, but as for the rest of the physique? ronnie out classes him by a mile. jay just doesnt have the muscle maturity yet. this is desity at its best. this is why ronnie is numero uno!

----------


## bigkev

awesome pics bro.

ronnie, like lee haney and dorian before him, turns around, and the show is over.

----------


## mando

gotta agree....jay had ron on abs....thats it ..!!..look at it part for part....whose chest is better?...ron.......whose back is bigger?..ron..whose arms are better?.....ron ....delts?....ron...legs?...ron...abs?....jay....s urely u cant claim jay was better cause he has a better abs and thighs shot?....anyway...jays arms are small compaired to his torso...condition wise , i think jay was smooth from behind...he is a great b/b but no coleman beater!! with ya bigkev !!

----------


## Capital X

I agree with BigKev, Ronnie was better overall. Yes Jay had great abs and his legs looked awesome. Ronnie has much better symmetry (see picture of Ronnie standing relaxed in the Blue/purple trunks) The man is breath taking. The shoulders are wide, the waist is thin, his lats are large and the legs balance him out. Ronnie has the frame that has always been impressive. Don't get me wrong Jay is in incredible shape. I know he will make his mark at the Arnold. Ronnie may have to take a look at his game plan for next year. If he stay at the status quo that he will be beaten in 2002.

Capital X

----------


## Anaballick

Cutler freaking bent that roidgut over and tore him a new one. Jay was tighter and bigger and better balanced than the reigning champ, hands down. Politics at their best.

----------


## justins82

i gotta say coleman is HUGE and STRONG, biggest and strongest in fact. But but but.......his roid gut is nasty, his abs suck, and that ruins his great physique for me. For what would be otherwise undenyably the best body in the history of the universe the roid guy ruins his body in a whole, he had 3/4 of the whole package, and i think the olympia should really be the whole package. Beautifully proportioned, yet stunningly muscular.

----------


## Anaballick

Couldn't agree more Justin, if someone has the perfect physique with 12 inch arms he can't be crowned champion. If we are really going to give the title to the freakiest biggest man alive its gotta goto Kovacs, his gut is a lot more impressive than Ronnie's and he has 27 inch arms.

----------


## huge0503

> _Originally posted by silverfox_ 
> *I just watch his trianing video, UN F^&King real! He trains harder and heavier than anyone i have seen. He out trains the rest!*



Ronnie might train harder and heavier than anyone, but check out his form, he is so pumped full of drugs, that it doesn't matter how he trains, he'd still be huge, he'd still be a freak! Ronnie takes so much drugs that he doesn't need technique or barely even needs to train, he is still going to work the muscle and be a freak. During his pre contest, he looks great, but on stage he is pure shit!!!!

----------


## saboudian

Basically my opinion is the same as a few ppl who have already posted their opinion. Mr. Olympia represents the best physique, the ideal physique, the entire package, and most importantly should be FLAWLESS. Now i know it might be impossible to be flawless, but u can't just say so what if he has a big gut if he still has the widest back. The point is that the gut is an extremely large flaw, and i hope big kev doesn't respond by saying that having a big gut is part of what he thinks is the ideal physique. 

I have heard ppl say i wish i had his arms or legs, and etc., but never have i heard someone say:

"ahhh i wish i had a gut like that, just maybe if i work real hard for a long time, then maybe one day too i can acheive such a gut."

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *his ass was perfectly smooth.*


I know this is an old thread and i dont expect BK to answer but maybe someone else could. Were in the rules does it say that the glute should be judged? I thought it was the part they didnt look at for points...

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *
> 
> I know this is an old thread and i dont expect BK to answer but maybe someone else could. Were in the rules does it say that the glute should be judged? I thought it was the part they didnt look at for points...*


You are missing the point. Ultimately the judges are looking at the entire package, look at any of ronnie's back poses. He has this huge but at the same time incredibly define back, helping create the illusion of a smaller waist, and then not just the back but his outstanding glute and hamstring development add so much to the pose. If u look at a bodybuilder who doesn't have that type of glute and hamstring development it just looks horrible next to a guy like ronnie.

By the way, i don't know if u're into bodybuilding and doing the posing thing, but is there a single pose where u're not supposed to flex a certain muscle? If u do are asked to do a front double biceps pose, why would u want to flex your legs when they should be looking at your biceps?

get my point?

----------


## saboudian

Of course if i was right,then ronnie wouldn't have won the mr. olympia, so clearly i am way off.

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *
> 
> You are missing the point. Ultimately the judges are looking at the entire package, look at any of ronnie's back poses. He has this huge but at the same time incredibly define back, helping create the illusion of a smaller waist, and then not just the back but his outstanding glute and hamstring development add so much to the pose. If u look at a bodybuilder who doesn't have that type of glute and hamstring development it just looks horrible next to a guy like ronnie.
> 
> By the way, i don't know if u're into bodybuilding and doing the posing thing, but is there a single pose where u're not supposed to flex a certain muscle? If u do are asked to do a front double biceps pose, why would u want to flex your legs when they should be looking at your biceps?
> 
> get my point?*


I think it´s you thats not getting my point. The glute isnt judged and there for shouldnt be involved, otherwise they would be wearing thongs.
I just want a rule clearify, offcourse i think it´s better with a ripped glute then a smooth one.

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *
> 
> I think it´s you thats not getting my point. The glute isnt judged and there for shouldnt be involved, otherwise they would be wearing thongs.
> I just want a rule clearify, offcourse i think it´s better with a ripped glute then a smooth one.*


So let me get this straight, i'm not getting the point by saying that glutes are important, but then u say glutes are not judged but its better to have ripped glutes then smooth glutes :Don't know:   :Don't know:   :Don't know: 

Tell Ronnie his glutes are worth nothing.

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *
> 
> So let me get this straight, i'm not getting the point by saying that glutes are important, but then u say glutes are not judged but its better to have ripped glutes then smooth glutes  *


Im getting tierd of this.
My personal preferens is ripped glutes...as i guess everyones is.

But in the rule book it´s said that the glute isnt to be scored points on right? So it shouldnt really matter if it is shredded or smooth from a judges prespective...right?

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *
> 
> You are missing the point. Ultimately the judges are looking at the entire package, look at any of ronnie's back poses. He has this huge but at the same time incredibly define back, helping create the illusion of a smaller waist, and then not just the back but his outstanding glute and hamstring development add so much to the pose. If u look at a bodybuilder who doesn't have that type of glute and hamstring development it just looks horrible next to a guy like ronnie.
> 
> By the way, i don't know if u're into bodybuilding and doing the posing thing, but is there a single pose where u're not supposed to flex a certain muscle? If u do are asked to do a front double biceps pose, why would u want to flex your legs when they should be looking at your biceps?
> 
> get my point?*


So what u're saying is that when i wrote this i was right.

----------


## retired

I think that Coleman was at his best in '98 and '99. Since then he has lost something from the front- his shoulder-to-waist ratio is not what it used to be. From the back he is still a beast, but what made him a real freak was the combination of conditioned mass and structure. I think that he has played the size game to the detriment of his overall aesthetics.

----------


## BullDogg20

Jay had ronnie beat hands down!!!
Coleman look like shit, ya he is big and all, but so is jay, infact jay looks alot better then ronnie, in preatty much all aspects.

Ya us canadian boys all stick togeather, except for a couple of the outsiders!!!!

----------


## Luke530

Ronnie is simply #1

----------


## Luke530

you don't get much better than this... cutler can kiss his ass if he comes in looking like this in 2003  :Big Grin:

----------


## saboudian

I doubt this will happen, but if ronnie comes in next year like he did this year, he's done. However ronnie is too good to mess up twice in a row, but if he's does, someone else is going to jump on the chance and take the O from ronnie for good

----------


## sicilian40

well guys ronnie is def the best but for me Arnie will always be King...im sorry but hes just a classic and for me hes got the absolute best body

----------


## StrongChick

Okay I need to add my 2cc's here....WHY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT CUTLER? HE TOOK THE YEAR OFF. Now, Gunter is another story.
Check this out

----------


## StrongChick

and this

----------


## StrongChick

one more

----------


## StrongChick

The O is a joke

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by StrongChick_ 
> *The O is a joke*


Which is exactly the reason Cutler didn't compete this year. Besides, he can make more money and get just as much exposure by winning the Arnold Classic. Some people will talk about the prestige of winning the Olympia, but the Olympia is, in fact, Joe Wieders Olympia and as much as he has done for BBing, he is still a huge ego-maniac who has made hundreds of millions from the backs of the people he rigorously promotes. Not only do they line his pockets but he gets to live vicariously through them solidifying himself as the KING of all muscledom. 

Gunter looked great this year, hard as nails and flawless conditioning, but I really don't think he has pleasing lines, Cutler and others are more asthetically pleasing IMO. Size he has for sure, but I think there will be a changing of the guard and Papa Joe will be looking for somebody he can market for several years, Jay fits the bill as he is still relativly young and has still to go through more mucle maturation. Just my .02.

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *
> 
> So what u're saying is that when i wrote this i was right.*


You still dont understand what i meant. I wanted answer on what is said in the rule book. Not personal preferences.

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *
> 
> You still dont understand what i meant. I wanted answer on what is said in the rule book. Not personal preferences.*


Well if u put it that way, here is a question for ya, will there ever be in the future, a Mr Olympia without striated glutes? I don't think so, obviously u might wonder why someone might put an extraordinary effort into getting those striated glutes if they are worth nothing but obviously they are worth something.

I have not read the rule book or whatever for bodybuilding, but i can relate. In soccer, the rulebooks for the refs, almost every sentence begins "in the opinion of the ref". When a judges scores someone they are stating their opinion, this is why Bodybuilding is so controversial, everyone has a different opinion. Some ppl don't mind that Mr. Olympia has a huge gut sticking out, but obviously some ppl don't mind it. How do u score a wide waist vs. a gut? 

So what is my point? Every judge has a different rule book. Heck look at figure, go check out that thread with livnfit competing, and it is easy to see that the judges simply throw out the real rule book, and use their own book and this might hurt the competitors like livnfit. The real rule book, like in soccer, is nothing but an extremely broad outline to judges. Bodybuilding can never have a book that judges follow word for word, it is always changing and developing. There is no rule for judging a mass monster vs a frank zane. 

Bottom line: Sure u're right palme, but i guarantee no one else will agree with u if they were to compete. Try and tell Ronnie that his glutes are worth nothing, that he wasted his time developing them, it'd be interesting how he would respond to that.

----------


## palme

And still i did not say i want the glute to be smooth. i told you what i prefer.

And if your not able to tell me whats in the rule book why even answer me? That was my question in the first place but you made it out to be personal preferences and there we have already agreed havent we?

Last post i make on this thread.

----------


## saboudian

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *And still i did not say i want the glute to be smooth. i told you what i prefer.
> 
> And if your not able to tell me whats in the rule book why even answer me? That was my question in the first place but you made it out to be personal preferences and there we have already agreed havent we?
> 
> Last post i make on this thread.*


c'mon i can't just let u have the last word :Smilie:  

I know I babbled alot, but my point was that the rule book exists but simply doesn't matter in the eyes of a judge. Each judge has their own set or criteria.

----------


## Luke530

ronnie... 1 more!

----------


## Bigkid

I love how everyone that post Ronnie pics, posts ones that are at least 2 years old in most cases. And bigkev posting a pic from 99, claiming it to be from 2001. This pic tells the story of the 2001 Mr. O better that anyone. http://www.issresearch.com/mro2001/mropics6a.jpg

----------


## saboudian

Good call BigKid.

----------


## ZachG_85

Awesome picture.

But this here's picture of the year from the GNC.

----------


## Nate_Dog

I am going to get hated on for this but,....

Ronnie has a killer Read double Bi.... but look how shit his quads are? They are big,... but no separation.... well not like jays... they look shit house.

I am over Ronnie... he is old news now.... time to save face and retire.

----------


## Colibri

Gimme Lee Priest anyday.

They don't call him superman for anything you know, well, they do actually, his tattoo, but that's beyond the point.

Ah fuck it,he's great.

----------


## ZachG_85

The man, in my mind.

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *The man, in my mind.*


get that sythrol abuser out of here. HE is big,... but just looks fucked up. I preffer ronnie. Sorry bud.

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *
> 
> get that sythrol abuser out of here. HE is big,... but just looks fucked up. I preffer ronnie. Sorry bud.*


agreed... nice guy... but ronnie is better...

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *
> 
> get that sythrol abuser out of here. HE is big,... but just looks fucked up. I preffer ronnie. Sorry bud.*


1) He's got some synthol in his shoulders. Damn. I agree it should go away, but really.

2) That picture was considerably before his Synthol adventures. When people show how great Ronnie is, they use shots from 98/99, same thing.

----------


## saboudian

yeah everyone always looks at the good pics, how bout we do this. Compare worst poses. I think that'd be more fun. Compare a ronnie ab pose to a ruhl back pose. (probably the worst pose for each of em, or at least that i can think of). Do the comparison with pix from the present, after both of em went downhill. I think we'd have some fun with this one. Just imagine all the possibilities with all the other BB comparisons too....I'm sure yall will think of some good ones.

----------


## Nate_Dog

I agree Ronnie used to look good. Real good... but he is over the hill... 

Hell I actually went back and looked at the Marcus Ruhl photo... and hey he did look a lot better back then. But he has really messed himself up now, the word that best sums him up is WRONG.

----------


## ZachG_85

Ruhl got a little messed up in the synthol game, yeah. But I think if he let that drain he could do really well, like top 3-ish.

And I'd say his worst pose is side tri. You'll never see a shot of him doing that in a magazine.

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *Ruhl got a little messed up in the synthol game, yeah. But I think if he let that drain he could do really well, like top 3-ish.
> 
> And I'd say his worst pose is side tri. You'll never see a shot of him doing that in a magazine.*


Zach, Ruhl in not a Chevrolet, it's not like an oil change where you can just let it drain... plus, the scar tissue buildup will mean he will never be the same... personally, I lose respect for bodybuilders who try to cheat their way to the top by using synthol...

----------


## ZachG_85

Yeah, Ruhl's more like a tank  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, Synthol WILL drain if the user lets it, as for scar tissue, it will be present but not horrible, and probably not insanely noticeable. Ever notice how pictures of Ruhl in magazines before contests his shoulders look normal? I've heard that Synthol drains considerably quicker than people seem to think.

----------

